# [gelöst] Problem mit udev und Alsa

## pawlak

Hi!

Ich bin letzte Woche mal auf udev umgestiegen, seitdem hab ich folgendes Problem: Es wird beim Booten nicht mehr angezeigt welche Dienste gestartet werden, also quasi

```

* Starting Samba [OK]

* Starting CUPS [OK]

...

```

Die Dienste werden aber gestartet. Normal ist das ja denke ich nicht, was kann ich da machen? Bei demsg kommt 

```
Warning: unable to open an initial console.
```

Ich kann auch die Rechte von /dev/console ändern wie ich will, nach nem Neustarte ist wieder

crw-------  1 pawlak tty 5, 1 Mär 13 13:44 /dev/console

eingetragen. Das komplette dmesg könnt ihr hier ansehen.

Ok nun zum 2. Problem: ich hab ne 2. Soundkarte eingebaut, welche auch wunderbar funktioniert, allerdings wird sie nicht als primäre Soundkarte genommen. Wenn ich später ein /etc/init.d/alsasound restart durchführe, dann klappt es und die Soundkarte wird als primäre Soundkarte genommen. Beide Soundkarte funktionieren, sind allerdings vertauscht. Ich will auch nicht die 2. Soundkarte deaktivieren, da ich diese benutzen will, wenn ich auf den TV-Out umschalte.

in /etc/modules.d/alsa steht:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd_emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd_emu10k1

alias snd-card-1 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-intel8x0
```

und die emu10k1 soll die primäre Soundkarte sein.

Hoffe ihr könnt weiterhelfen!Last edited by pawlak on Mon Mar 14, 2005 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pawlak

keiner ne ahnung? nicht mal beim alsa Problem? :/

----------

## ZX-81

Bei udev tappe ich auch teilweise noch im Dunkeln, aber vielleicht solltest Du einfach eine neuere Version von udev ausprobieren.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch auf coldplug verzichten und Deine alsa-module in der richtigen Reihenfolge aus /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 laden

Weiterer denkbarer Versuch, compiliere Deine erste Soundkarte doch einfach fest in den Kernel.

Mehr als ein paar Tips zum rumprobieren kann ich Dir aber leider auch nicht geben.

ZX

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> keiner ne ahnung? nicht mal beim alsa Problem? :/
> 
> 

 

Wenn du das module "snd-emu10k1" in die datei  "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" einträgst so das es vor dem module 

von der ander Soundkarte geladen wird was bei start von alsasound eigentlich automatisch passiert solte es funktionieren.

mfg

----------

## Fauli

Hast du das schon probiert? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/udev-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect1

----------

## pawlak

thx leute  :Smile: 

Zwar hab ich wohl noch teilweise nen paar fehler bei der Anzeige beim booten, aber das ist nicht so schlimm! Es funktioniert wenigstens wieder :>

Auch das mit alsa geht. Werd aber wohl die primäre Soundkarte fest in den Kernel einkompiliern!

Dann kann ich ja ins bett gehn  :Wink: 

----------

## lukaz

auf der ccrma mailing-liste war vor einiger zeit folgendes zu lesen... habe es selber nicht probiert, weil ich auch die in den kernel gebackene loesung gewaehlt hatte. durch den kopf ging mir auch die idee einer udev-regel aber leider kenne ich mich damit noch nicht aus, von der grundsatzidee von udev denke ich allerdings es sollte moeglich sein. grtz  lukaz

> where do I place the options

> statements to make sure the Intel chip is hw:0 and the USB device is

> hw:1?

> 

> [root@dragonfly root]# cat /proc/asound/cards

> 0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5

>                      Intel ICH5 with ALC655 at 0xfa081000, irq 17

> 1 [default        ]: USB-Audio - USB Audio CODEC

>                      Burr-Brown from TI               USB Audio CODEC 

> at usb-0000:00:1d.1-2, full s

> [root@dragonfly root]#

> 

> It seems that if I boot with this device plugged in it comes up as

> hw:0 and I'd like it to be hw:1.

I think the thing to do is to add a line like this:

options snd_intel8x0 index=1

to modprobe.conf, do a "/sbin/depmod -a" and reload alsa (or reboot)

----------

## fuchur

hi

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> auf der ccrma mailing-liste war vor einiger zeit folgendes zu lesen... habe es selber nicht probiert, weil ich auch die in den kernel gebackene loesung gewaehlt hatte. durch den kopf ging mir auch die idee einer udev-regel aber leider kenne ich mich damit noch nicht aus, von der grundsatzidee von udev denke ich allerdings es sollte moeglich sein. grtz lukaz
> 
> > where do I place the options
> ...

 

Beim mir funktioniert das mit index=X ohne Probleme  :Smile: . Wenn man die 

Soundkarten nach der gentoo Dokumentation eingerichtet hat solte 

man es aber in die Datei "/etc/modules.d/alsa" eintragen.

So schauts nun bei mir aus:

```

....

....

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2

# Set this for the first ID for card #1

options snd-card-0 index=0

# Set this for the second ID for card #2

options snd-card-1 index=1

....

....

```

Danach natürlich noch ein "modules-update" ausführen.

mfg

----------

